# AJ's Raceway on Road Challenge Sept. 12th



## Schumacher KGB (Aug 30, 2004)

Come join Us at AJ's Raceway on September 12, 2004 for the onroad challenge. Trophies will be handed out. Practice on Saturday the 11th will be free with prepaid entry. Please go to the website for more info. http://www.ajsraceway.com/


----------

